# Watched threads/forums ► customize what you want to view



## creativeforge (Jan 27, 2022)

WATCHED THREADS/FORUMS: CUSTOMIZE WHAT YOU WANT TO VIEW

Using the first three menu items, you will be able to select and navigate the content you are interested in much faster.






*HERE IS HOW:

WATCHED FORUMS*
1- This will ONLY show the *FORUMS* for which you want to see the latest activity, those you are watching (clearly what you would only want to see, at the exclusion of all others). You can bypass **What's New* and go directly to *Watched Forums*.

There you can also choose to get - either email notification of new content, or have a little red flag pop-up on the "alert bell." Or you can choose both options, in which case you need to set them up separately. DON'T FORGET TO CLICK ON *GO* TO COMPLETE THE SET UP.






*WATCHED THREADS*
2- This will ONLY show the *THREADS *for which you want to see the latest activity, those you are watching (clearly what you would only want to see, at the exclusion of all others). You can bypass **What's New* and go directly to *Watched Threads*.







*Here too you can customize your EMAIL notifications.*
▼






*IGNORE THREADS*
3- You can also choose to ignore certain threads by using the check box beside that content.










Hope this helps, let me know!

André


----------

